# Help!!!



## joseare1 (Dec 14, 2017)

so basically i got approved and got this mail,










Get started making deliveries with AmazonFlex. To begin, sign in to the Amazon Flexapp to set your availability and review available offers.

Set your availability and schedule delivery blocks:


Tap *Menu* > *Calendar* > *Set your availability*.
Choose the dates you'd like to deliver.
Tap *Menu* > *Offers* to review your available offers.
Accept or decline each offer.

About scheduling blocks:


Please set your availability to receive reserved offers. These are offers that are only offered to you, based on your preferred schedule.
If you can't make a scheduled block, please forfeit in the app at least 45 minutes before the block start time.
If you don't forfeit 45 minutes before a block start time, it will count as a missed block.

Reminders about your first day:


Keep a phone charger in your car.
Tap *I've arrived* in the Amazon Flex app when you arrive at the Delivery Station. The app won't allow you to mark you've arrived more than 5 minutes after the block start time.
It's illegal to leave a package in a mailbox. Mailboxes are the property of the United States Postal Service and only their personnel are authorized to use.

Any questions?

Check our onlin ontact Support through the Amazon Flex app.

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!

The Amazon Flex Team

*Please do not reply to this email. It was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming messages.*








,

But i open the app and i can't do anything, I'm stuck with a "Where do you want to deliver" message, it doesn't let me do anything for weeks, i already reinstalled the app, still nothing..


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

That is typical when you sign up if they are not currently onboarding for the area. They ramped up and onboarded a lot of drivers for the holiday season. 
Interestingly enough I went to the flex website and notice for the first time ever there is NO city onboarding at this time. Never seen that.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

You've got to wait for an opening. Usually it only takes a few days. I'm guessing the extended wait is due to so many coming on for the holidays.


----------

